# Paphiopedilum Snow Cloud 'Michal' AM/AOS



## mccallen (Nov 29, 2018)

Snow Cloud is Paph. Fanaticum x Paph. emersonii

This is a special plant to me it received an AM/AOS in November at Pacific central judging in San Francisco. The clonal name is after my best friend 

There's a closeup, 







full view 





and next to my Paph. Memoria Larry Heuer


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 29, 2018)

Very beautiful flowers! Well done!


----------



## troy (Nov 29, 2018)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## mccallen (Nov 29, 2018)

thank you! even when my collection was down to just a couple plants I always kept this one, it doesn't have bright colors but it's soothing to me to look at.


----------



## troy (Nov 29, 2018)

Both are nicely colored!! I like emersonii hybrids for the pastel color addition, the downside is the dorsel sepal if you can overlook that, they are both very nice!! I also find emersonii hybrids to be quite vigorous growers


----------



## mccallen (Nov 29, 2018)

troy said:


> the downside is the dorsel sepal if you can overlook that, they are both very nice!! I also find emersonii hybrids to be quite vigorous growers



I know it! Every time this one has bloomed for me it’s been a bit floppy, but the flower is pretty large and has a faint scent so I keep it


----------



## gego (Nov 29, 2018)

Very nice form and flat for an emersonii hybrid. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 30, 2018)

I like that one a lot. Might ave to put in on next years "to get" list.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2018)

beautiful form and colouration


----------



## Guldal (Nov 30, 2018)

The douce colours of the petals of the emersonii hybrid combined with the suffusion of red and the intensity of the colours of the staminode have an undeniable WOW-effect! No wonder your plant was awarded! Congrats!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Guldal (Nov 30, 2018)

troy said:


> I like emersonii hybrids for the pastel color addition, the downside is the dorsel sepal



There is a reason, why emersonii has been placed in subgenus _Parvi_sepalum! oke: 

But in respect to the Snow Cloud 'Michal', its _little_ dorsal sepal has a very nice stance - upright, seemingly quite flat.

K.r. Jens


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2018)

very beautiful!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice shape and colors, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spaph (Nov 30, 2018)

Great cross, lovely clone and special award.


----------



## emydura (Nov 30, 2018)

Love the pastel colours and the shape is fantastic. Certainly deserved to be awarded.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 1, 2018)

That's a very good example for a successful hybrid. I like it very much, why....did all the other previous speaker say already. And to choose the clonal name after your best friend, that's a great gesture, at least in my eyes.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 1, 2018)

That's incredible! Very lovely flower and amazing shape given the parentage. I'm a sucker for the spots and tessellation and I love the soft background color. If it's fragrant as well (even if only faintly so) then that's just icing on the cake. And on top of everything else, it has gorgeous leaves.

What's odd is that I've found P. emersonii hybrids to be slower growing and more finicky bloomers compared to most any other Parvi hybrid and particularly in comparison to their P. hangianum counterparts. Perhaps it's just a cultural / regional climate difference that contributes, or perhaps I've just ended up with weak clones, but I was surprised to hear that others find emersonii hybrids to be vigorous.

Congrats on the award, too.


----------



## blondie (Dec 2, 2018)

That is a stunning flower congrats.


----------



## mccallen (Dec 3, 2018)

GuRu said:


> That's a very good example for a successful hybrid. I like it very much, why....did all the other previous speaker say already. And to choose the clonal name after your best friend, that's a great gesture, at least in my eyes.



Thank you - I do think it really mixes the nice qualities of its parents as well.
My friend is not an orchidist, but he did say since we me he has changed to pay much more attention to flowers


----------



## mccallen (Dec 3, 2018)

GuRu said:


> That's a very good example for a successful hybrid. I like it very much, why....did all the other previous speaker say already. And to choose the clonal name after your best friend, that's a great gesture, at least in my eyes.



Yes I think it blends the positive characteristics of both the parents nicely.
My friend is not an orchidist but he did say that since we met he has started paying much more attention to flowers so I named one for him


----------



## Don I (Dec 8, 2018)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2018)

Very desirable hybrid. Congrats on the award.


----------

